# Skid steer driveway damage



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

All of the loose damaged concrete has to be removed or turned into crushed recycle. Build some forms with some 2x6s & secure them with stakes. Rent a 1 bag mixer & mix as much quickcrete as needed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would be looking at the soil or gravel under and see if it was compacted.


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> I would be looking at the soil or gravel under and see if it was compacted.


That would be one of my concerns as well, but how can I tell if it was compacted?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

tennisjon2002 said:


> That would be one of my concerns as well, but how can I tell if it was compacted?


When you remove the concrete rubble, you will be able to probe around with a probe ( #3 phillips), and if it was compacted , you won't be able to insert the probe, but if you go in more than a half inch, someone futzed there.


As advised remove the rubble, add a form, and maybe a bonding agent, and re-bar bridge, and pour a filler from Quikrete.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tennisjon2002 said:


> That would be one of my concerns as well, but how can I tell if it was compacted?


 If you suspect that it was less than stellar job Higher a goe tech engineer and he can measure the compaction and his report is very usable.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*lots of luck w/the engineer,,, you'll have a much easier time repairing it yourself + it'll get done sooner,,, absent original specs, on what basis would any action take place ? be pragmatic & diy*


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This happens all the time when the necessary precautions are not taken.

A board should have been laid flat against it and secured using spikes.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ron45 said:


> This happens all the time when the necessary precautions are not taken.
> 
> A board should have been laid flat against it and secured using spikes.


YEPPERS ^^^^^^^^^^RON45^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sure a skidster carries a smaller load than a dump truck and less weight, but depending on how it jumps that curb that can put more torque on that edge than a fat tire smoth rolling dump truck with a plywood ramp......


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That's not concrete but a bunch of CRAP someone mixed and called it concrete. If I mixed that kind of sh*t in my wheelbarrow I'd be ashamed to admit it was mine.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That's not concrete but a bunch of CRAP someone mixed and called it concrete. If I mixed that kind of sh*t in my wheelbarrow I'd be ashamed to admit it was mine.


YEP.... regardless of how you went over it..... something was wrong with the concrete it self.

I think Tennisjon may not be telling us something..... he says the driveway is less than a year old..... did he mix and pour it himself from Seniors wheelbarrow.
Or some helpers from the HD parking lot on Saturday morning.
Or perhaps just a work crew from Craigslist.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

All concrete should be planked before you run heavy equipment over it, { and i really don't class a bobcat as heavy equipment} or live with the consequences, that includes curbs, sidewalks, and driveways.


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> YEP.... regardless of how you went over it..... something was wrong with the concrete it self.
> 
> I think Tennisjon may not be telling us something..... he says the driveway is less than a year old..... did he mix and pour it himself from Seniors wheelbarrow.
> Or some helpers from the HD parking lot on Saturday morning.
> Or perhaps just a work crew from Craigslist.


Nada, it is a brand new home, I did not pour it builders sub did.


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> When you remove the concrete rubble, you will be able to probe around with a probe ( #3 phillips), and if it was compacted , you won't be able to insert the probe, but if you go in more than a half inch, someone futzed there.
> 
> 
> As advised remove the rubble, add a form, and maybe a bonding agent, and re-bar bridge, and pour a filler from Quikrete.
> ...


Tried this and with no effort the screw driver went all of the way down. :vs_mad: Also I know dirt was brought in to fill this area with give or take 6 inches of fill right before the driveway was poured.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have a talk with the installer and see what he suggests.


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Have a talk with the installer and see what he suggests.


That is what I plan to do, have builder and sub come look at it with me. I just want to make sure I have good info before they come. Here is a picture after pouring, posing wife and builder identifications covered up :smile: The red circle is where the damage is.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*everything's light til it runs across the edge,,, woody's right - plank,,, 'round here, conc trks won't back up on a d/w w/o signing a release against crks due to their trks
*


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

All the landscapers here use skid steers and the only damage I have seen is they scratch the surface of the stamped concrete or rub the little ridges off broom finish like yours. They are usually in there after about a week after the concrete is done.
We always compacted inside the forms because staking thru compacted soil can be very hard to do.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The bottom line..

Do not operate any equipment without knowing................................or checking everything. Operator is responsible for all errors.

The drive edges should have been filled and smoothed with dirt

or

Properly planked, A board should have been laid flat against it and secured using spikes.

I would make the equipment operator pay for it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

tennisjon2002 said:


> That is what I plan to do, have builder and sub come look at it with me. I just want to make sure I have good info before they come. Here is a picture after pouring, posing wife and builder identifications covered up :smile: The red circle is where the damage is.


That whole section up to the control joints would have to be replaced to make it look right, i see it's picture framed so that would help with looks, but i doubt very much the contractor or sub will replace it, let us know how it works out.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Skid steers come in many different sizes and with wheels and tracks. They are heavy and filled with dirt, they are even more heavy.

The contractor mitigated the risk but you accepted that risk by allowing them to operate the skid steer on your driveway. No installer is going to accept responsibility for this.

I can see from your photo that the driveway was built on top of the land and not dug un. The area alongside it was then filled with dirt to level it with the driveway. As the skid steer drove over it, the dirt compacted along side the driveway making it more likely for the concrete to crack. If the dirt along side the driveway was compacted well prior and layers of plank were used, this would have been much less likely to have happened.

My family used to own a portable restroom business and our drivers were instructed to never drive on sidewalks curbs or personal driveways. We learned after getting a couple bills from the developers for repairs that you don't drive heavy equipment on any concrete structures other than roadways.

If it was me, I'd just patch it up the best I could by drilling rebar into the solid parts and filling with new concrete and finishing to match.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Forum members, wise up. Take a real close look at the 2 pics provided and quit wasting your time.


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Forum members, wise up. Take a real close look at the 2 pics provided and quit wasting your time.


 ?????


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

KHouse75 said:


> Skid steers come in many different sizes and with wheels and tracks. They are heavy and filled with dirt, they are even more heavy.
> 
> The contractor mitigated the risk but you accepted that risk by allowing them to operate the skid steer on your driveway. No installer is going to accept responsibility for this.
> 
> ...


It was a wheeled bobcat s550. Similar in weight to a large SUV.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*benefit of doubt given, 1 shot when new - the other after sodd'd,,, as w/many other threads, more info helps,,, picture framing says much about the concretist - both quality of work & character,,, more'n likely a track'd bobcat wouldn't have caused damage BUT still need edges protected*


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Forum members, wise up. Take a real close look at the 2 pics provided and quit wasting your time.


Pic1 has the damage located above what appears to be a slab corner. In pic2, the red circle does not include a corner.

It sure appears fishy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> Pic1 has the damage located above what appears to be a slab corner. In pic2, the red circle does not include a corner.
> 
> It sure appears fishy.


That's what we saw too.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That is the smooth trowelling just to the left of the red circle.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> That is the smooth trowelling just to the left of the red circle.


There is more angles, and grass blades in the bottom of the cropped picture than just a tool joint.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> There is more angles, and grass blades in the bottom of the cropped picture than just a tool joint.
> 
> ED


 O-k-a-y??????:biggrin2:


----------



## tennisjon2002 (May 8, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> Pic1 has the damage located above what appears to be a slab corner. In pic2, the red circle does not include a corner.
> 
> It sure appears fishy.


Lots of dirt and mud in the first picture. At the top and bottom of the picture you can see the control joints on either side, with mud in them. No slab corners were affected or pictured.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Suggestion:

Go back to builder and have him talk to sub about-redoing it properly...if he won't, then politely say the alternative will be a PE's report on inferior and gross negligence of prep work, then more paper work will follow from an atty [mention you hate them too but if you need to do so, you will, plus all your OOP costs for PE & atty will be part of your invoice...Emphasize that is a last resort and you would rather not go that route...

If soil was not compacted after fill dirt applied, game over...you have a strong case..the real question is just how much of your entire driveway has unpacked fill dirt, then concrete poured over it? Is there any plastic/vapor barrier under the broken out concrete? If not, there's a good chance the fill dirt could have wicked away water and adversely impacted the drying/bonding of the concrete. Esp so if the R-Humidity was low at the time of the pour...more water leaving the top and bottom faster, quicker drying and less bonding of the adhesives in the mix...


----------

